# My turbo SE-R made a lot of crazy power!



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Ok so we dynoed the latest set up on my red SE-R at last. I know its been years since I posted but I havent had time to work much on street car stuff over the last few years since I started running in SE-R Cup.

Since I last talked about the car I added the following:

1. Turbonetics 60 trim TO4E in a .60 a/r compressor housing, 76 trim T350 turbine in a 0.83 turbine housing, single ball bearing center section. Housings and wheels ported and extrude honed polished.

2. O2 induction intake manifold.

3. 3" downpipe and Tial wastegate with sort of lame semi merged wastegate discharge.

4. JWT's latest 92 lb injector program with Lighting 80mm MAF.

5. Ported the F-Max/ Turbonetics exhaust manifold and gave it a light extrude honing.

The rest of the set up is very simple and not exotic either.

Off the shelf Turbonetics/F-Max turbo kit with slightly bigger than normal IC
87mm JWT Pistons 8.5:1 compression
Tomei Metal head gasket
Tomei Studs
Crower Rods
DPR light clean up headwork
Oil squirters
Underdrive pulleys
S3 cams
Crane Hi-Fire igntion

The power I am getting is crazy, beyond anyones expectations!

We put down 520 [email protected] 7000 rpm and 450 lb/ft of torque @ 5500 rpm at only 20 psi of boost!

At only 15 psi it was over 410 whp!

This was with a super conservative program with a 11:1 A/F with JWT's off the shelf fuel and spark curves. With the reduced backpressure the engine would really respond to more advance and leaner mixture, not to mention more boost!

The clutch could not contain the power and this power was while the clutch was slipping. JWT is looking into ways to build a clutch that can contain this power and still be streetable! If the clutch haddent slipped, the power would have been greater!

So there is still plenty to be done.

We will develop a clutch, play with tuning and cams. I also plan to swtich to a Pro-Tech manifold soon as well. It looks like there will be a path to have an off the shelf parts, non exotic, easily duplicatable 600 whp formula for the SE-R soon!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

freaking awesome...keep up the good work and keep us posted...

pics?????


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Graphs??????


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

anything???!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

impressed as usual mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Jarek said:


> anything???!!



you can take his word for it


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> freaking awesome...keep up the good work and keep us posted...
> 
> pics?????


It pretty much looks the same except for the manifold

The car is still at JWT so I can't really get pics easily.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh I believe him, I just want to see the powerband.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow that's really amazing! That car is gonna be insane once you get the clutch issue worked out and the tuning completed.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

good god.... GJ dude, thas awesome...i WISH i could feel that kinda power.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Hats off to a job well done Mike! IS Turbo gonna cover the impressive power it made now that you have it closer to where you want it?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

wes said:


> Hats off to a job well done Mike! IS Turbo gonna cover the impressive power it made now that you have it closer to where you want it?


yeah its gonna be an artcile for sure.


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

I feel sorry for the tranny in that car...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

4nismospeed said:


> I feel sorry for the tranny in that car...



it's a PAR gearset, don't feel sorry for it


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't believe you until I see pics and video of the run.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

How many SE-R's do you own Mike? Actually how many cars do you own? And of that how many are garage queens wiped daily with diapers? LOL

P.S. Enjoyed the lastest SCC, I showed it to my business partner's father and now he's infected with the mod bug. Hes got me looking for an exhaust & intake for his prestine 96 Z32 2+2!


----------



## mevans (Jun 5, 2004)

Good job Mike, remember me, I am the guy with the 93 SE-R project with the Protech manifold and o2 inductio intake, was these results with race fuel?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

mevans said:


> Good job Mike, remember me, I am the guy with the 93 SE-R project with the Protech manifold and o2 inductio intake, was these results with race fuel?


Yes 50/50 mix of C16 and stale old year old 91.


----------



## mevans (Jun 5, 2004)

Sounds great Mike, I moved to Hampton VA, miss cali allot, its prettier back here and we got 93 octane, have not met any SE-R people yet though. Car is running, we had to get a bracket from o2 induction to install the low idle valve, then we start tuning, will have results soon. Hey Mike, thanks for all of your help. Also i hear PAR has an upgraded synchro gearset on the market, its the same price as mine. I talked to them last week, they remember you.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

mevans said:


> Sounds great Mike, I moved to Hampton VA, miss cali allot, its prettier back here and we got 93 octane, have not met any SE-R people yet though. Car is running, we had to get a bracket from o2 induction to install the low idle valve, then we start tuning, will have results soon. Hey Mike, thanks for all of your help. Also i hear PAR has an upgraded synchro gearset on the market, its the same price as mine. I talked to them last week, they remember you.


I was wondering where you went off to.


----------



## mevans (Jun 5, 2004)

*aquamist nozzle*

Mike what is the best location for the aquamist nozzle? Is is immediately after the innercooler or closer to the throttle on the opposite side of the blow off valve? Also we plan to use 70 alcohol and 30 h20 for the injection, will this hurt my factory windshield washer motor, I think the aquamist pump can handle alcohol, and I think the factory windshield washer motor can too since alcohol is in windshield washer fluid, just checking, thanks Mike. PS what do you think about PARs new 2005 synchro gearsets, do you think it is worth the investment or is the 1st gen synchro set I have sufficient?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Slippin'*

So does that mean the clutch isn't good anymore? No duh it can't hold the power but does a slipping clutch mean it's toast? Once mine started slipping that was it. I could get to the store but forget WOT. Just curios if a slipping clutch is always time to replace it. Maybe just the friction part?
I guess this GA16de is gonna have to go, in favor of an SR20DET JDM engine swap! You did it for me man, a 233whp 1.6T or 400+whp SR20DET, no thinking to do there.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a slipping clutch doesn't necessarily mean it's bad. In Mike's case, his clutch was slipping because there was far too much force for the clutch pressure plate and disc to clamp down on and hold, so it slipped.

it's like tires. Just because you can make 'em spin, doesn't mean they're bad.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Good, cause you still owe me a 10-second car.

Good job Mike!


----------

